# Need advice on buying my first reel mower



## marc (Jun 7, 2019)

Ok, I'm sure a debate/discussion on the "best reel mower" has been had many times before and i don't mean to open that can of worms but here's where I'm coming from and need advice.

I live in Florida (45mins north of Tampa). I got about 10,000 sq ft of yard but there a lot of pathways, mulch beds, a fire pit and other obstacles. I have celebration bermuda which is about 1 month old. The final grade was terrible and I have a ton of bumps in the yard. A local lawn service tried to cut it with a rotary mower and basically quit because he thought he was ruining the turf. No one around me has anything else but St Augustine so I have no local advice. I did a lot of online research and think I know how to attempt sand leveling the yard in the next few weeks but for a while the yard is not going to be flat. Just for fun, I bought a scott's manual push reel mower to see how it would work. To my surprise, it cut the grass pretty darn good and better than the companies riding rotary mower. The lowest setting on the scott's was only 1" and it did get stuck on every little piece of mulch or whatever but it did make me appreciate the reel mower concept.

So self propelled reel mowers are expensive and I don't want to regret my choice. I'm not sure but I think my yard may be too irregular in shape and small for a riding reel mower but maybe not?? Please advise... I read about walk behind reel mowers like the true cut 27, the toro greens master, mcclane, john deere, etc. and although I realize each has its pros and cons but can someone help a newbie pick one for my application and first purchase?

thank you
Marc


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

I'd advise you to get a Toro Greensmaster or a John Deere greens mower. They tend to be easier to adjust reel to bedknife and have infinite height settings. They're heavy and can help to smooth the yard slightly. They won't scalp as much as a rotary will.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

I'm in Pensacola and like you I came here a few weeks ago for similar advice and after a great deal of reading, the best route was to skip the reel mower and buy a greens mower. We are building a new house that won't be done till Feb or so. I lucked out and found a great deal on a Baroness Greens Mower. If you search for "used Baroness mower" you will find a gent who has 22"' and 26" mowers for a very fair price. Hope it helps a bit. Lots of great advice here and you'll be glad you joined. Lastly the Baroness are all gear driven so no belt to adjust etc.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Don't discount the Jacobsen GreensKing and Eclipse mowers either. Just as good as JD/Toro.


----------



## marc (Jun 7, 2019)

Forgive me for my newbie lack of terminology but lets assume that my lawn service companies rotary mower is only temporary until I decide on what to buy. I understand the difference between a rotary mower and a reel mower, but what is the distinction that many state by using the term "greens mower"? Is that a sub category of the reel mowers?

I have 10k sg/ft of uneven lawn with many walls, pool edges etc. I'm looking for a tight manicured look but within reason because I do not think my local lawn service people can or are willing to tackle this. I will and want to participate with maybe 1 of the 2 cuts per week etc. but I do work full time and cannot do this the right way entirely buy myself. Please advise? I was thinking of buying a tru cut 27" but I am now confused with all the terminology from reading other threads.

Thank you


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Greens mowers are more precise, cut much lower, give a better quality of cut than a reel like the tru-cut. But they are also allot heavier, harder to maneuver around obstacles and are designed to cut straight lines in wide open spaces on perfectly level ground. I have both and pull my trucut out more often because its easier to maneuver in my yard, my yard isn't perfectly level yet and it is just easier to use for my situation. But my side yard, when done will be perfectly level and will be cut lower than the front so my greens mower will be ideal for this job. Everyone says the greensmower is better, and they are for certain things, but not for everyone or every situation.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> Greens mowers are more precise, cut much lower, give a better quality of cut than a reel like the tru-cut. But they are also allot heavier, harder to maneuver around obstacles and are designed to cut straight lines in wide open spaces on perfectly level ground. I have both and pull my trucut out more often because its easier to maneuver in my yard, my yard isn't perfectly level yet and it is just easier to use for my situation. But my side yard, when done will be perfectly level and will be cut lower than the front so my greens mower will be ideal for this job. Everyone says the greensmower is better, and they are for certain things, but not for everyone or every situation.


This is great advice right here. I have a big Jacobsen greensmower and it works and cuts awesome. However my front yard is fairly small with alot of short runs and bends etc which make maneuverability important. My greensking is heavy and large which make it awesome for cut quality and big long runs(which i really dont have on my front yard) but not great for moving it around. Eventually i think i will sell it and get a smaller easier to maneuver mower like the Electra. Then again i got my Jacobsen for under 1k and its a tank vs nearly 4k for the electra lol.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

@marc, post a picture of the lawn. Assuming because you're in FL that you don't have any grade.


----------



## marc (Jun 7, 2019)

thats most of it, theres a small area in the front as well.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm in the group who skipped the TruCut stage and went straight to a greens mower. I did so for a few reasons.

It was more affordable than buying a homeowner mower and then buying a greens mower. Buy once, cry once.

I'd read about how much of a pain homeowner mowers can be to adjust and get dialed in.

Greens mowers are easy to work on, have more parts availability, built better, are heavier, have the proper rollers already installed, are about the same price as homeowner models (when bought used), will last longer, and have more online and local help and knowledge base.

My advice would be to look for a smaller greens mower. The learning curve will be slightly higher, but you joined TLF, so I'm sure you're up to it.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

With that beautiful property it will be challenging. I would go look at one in person, put your hands on it as they are heavy. I would not lift one by myself!


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> I'm in the group who skipped the TruCut stage and went straight to a greens mower. I did so for a few reasons.
> 
> It was more affordable than buying a homeowner mower and then buying a greens mower. Buy once, cry once.
> 
> ...


And this is why I bought a Baroness Greens Mower and skipped the reel mower.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

With your, jaw dropping, property, I'd still go for a greensmower. Plan on staying well clear of your edges and trim them up with a landscape blade. Aka. Power Rotary Scissors

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1317


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Beautiful property you have. A greensmower would be a handful to maneuver 
Around all those curves. You might want to look at a Swardman or an Allett residential reel mower. Lighter and more maneuverable than a 220 lb greensmower. They both utilize a cartridge system that is great. A brush cartridge would help with topdressing to get the yard smooth. They both also 
Make battery powered versions.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

I bought my 20" California Trimmer new because being new to reel mowing I didn't want to deal with an old machine that could break at any moment. Also because finding a good price on a greensmower in my area is practically impossible. I had my California Trimmer for close to 2 years but I recently traded it for a Toro Greensmaster 1600 so here's my opinion on both.

The California Trimmer I had left tire marks in the stripes that annoyed the crap out of me. That was pretty much the only complaint I had with the mower. It could mow very close to objects and worked great on my ditch. The ability to feather the hand clutch to go as fast or slow as you needed was great as well. Out of all the "homeowner reels" it has the easiest reel to bedknife adjustment. I couldn't adjust the chain to lift the rear drive to work properly because I needed the full length of travel to go up and down my ditch but on a flat yard that is probably not an issue. Overall I was happy with my Trimmer but it always left me thinking about a greensmower.

I hate how far away the Toro cuts form walls, fences, and landscape edging. I took off the transport axles but it still can't get as close as the California Trimmer leaving me to have to do more trimming with the weed eater. It's heavy and awkward when trying to mow around obstacles, especially my ditch. You can lower the throttle but it's really all or nothing when it comes to drive speed. But I like how they have a solid rear drum and have the ability to fine tune the cutting hight.

As far as cut quality goes, I see absolutely no difference. The only difference I can see between my lawn being mowed with the California Trimmer and the Toro is the lack of tire tracks and the width of stripes since the toro is 6" wider. Here's a couple pictures to show the difference

Toro



California Trimmer 
 

The cutting hight on the close ups are different but you should be able to see the cut on the grass blades.

Knowing what I know now, if could go back to when I was trying to decide what to buy I would buy a Swardman or an Allett. They are the best of both worlds in my opinion and they have optional cartridges for scarifying, dethatching, sweeping, etc. I can't say for sure because I've never used one but I feel like one of those would be the best option for a home lawn.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

With all your curves in your yard, I would look at the Allett or Swardman. I have a CalTrimmer that does a decent job but I am upgrading to a Swardman Electra. I agree with @Cory they really are the best combo of a homeowner and greens mower. They are lighter as well which might be beneficial for you with what looks like different elevations and obstacles in your yard.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Cory said:


> I bought my 20" California Trimmer new because being new to reel mowing I didn't want to deal with an old machine that could break at any moment. Also because finding a good price on a greensmower in my area is practically impossible. I had my California Trimmer for close to 2 years but I recently traded it for a Toro Greensmaster 1600 so here's my opinion on both.
> 
> The California Trimmer I had left tire marks in the stripes that annoyed the crap out of me. That was pretty much the only complaint I had with the mower. It could mow very close to objects and worked great on my ditch. The ability to feather the hand clutch to go as fast or slow as you needed was great as well. Out of all the "homeowner reels" it has the easiest reel to bedknife adjustment. I couldn't adjust the chain to lift the rear drive to work properly because I needed the full length of travel to go up and down my ditch but on a flat yard that is probably not an issue. Overall I was happy with my Trimmer but it always left me thinking about a greensmower.
> 
> ...


Momentary thread highjack but damn your yard is always my favorite on here! What HOC is that at? Would kill for that green color lol. Oh and i have a greensmower its cumbersome and if i ever see a sale on an electra im going to jump on that.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I vote for the toro


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> Momentary thread highjack but damn your yard is always my favorite on here! What HOC is that at?


Thanks! That Toro photo was 0.70". The other with the trimmer was around 7/8".


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

For consistency. 7/8=.875"


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Alan said:


> For consistency. 7/8=.875"


I only say it that way because to set the toro you have to be exact with the measurements on either side with the adjustments. The California Trimmer was just a lever and a notch. I never measured exactly perfect with calipers, each notch was roughly a 1/8" adjustment.


----------



## Alan (Apr 23, 2017)

I gotcha, Tru-cut is similar with a lever and notches. Just put that up there to make it easier on readers.


----------



## marc (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you all for the nice comments. Its been a long road getting this project completed and just about everyone (contractor, local lawn service, sod person etc.) was VERY uncomfortable with me picking celebration bermuda grass as everyone has st augustine around here. Of course that has made me nervous and question my choice but this forum is great and you all are so very helpful!!! thank you! That said, so many different opinions on the "right" mower has made me pause to purchasing one as I'm unsure of the best choice


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

wardconnor said:


> I vote for the toro


This or you can grab a 22" Baroness for about $900 plus shipping.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Greens mowers are heavy, costly to repair, and difficult to adjust for the average homeowner. Our service shop is only a few hours from Weeks Auction so we have homeowners, landscape companies, and many golf courses bringing us their greens mower. The mowers are incredibly durable, but like anything they have a useful life and you have to be very familiar with them to know if your getting a good deal, after all many of these mowers are being sold at 10% of their original purchase price. As a homeowner or someone new to reel mowing, you're better off buying a residential reel mower to start off and see where your passion/ therapy takes you!


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Reelrollers said:


> Greens mowers are heavy, costly to repair, and difficult to adjust for the average homeowner. Our service shop is only a few hours from Weeks Auction so we have homeowners, landscape companies, and many golf courses bringing us their greens mower. The mowers are incredibly durable, but like anything they have a useful life and you have to be very familiar with them to know if your getting a good deal, after all many of these mowers are being sold at 10% of their original purchase price. As a homeowner or someone new to reel mowing, you're better off buying a residential reel mower to start off and see where your passion/ therapy takes you!


I've only owned some Toro GM1000's and Flex 2100's, but haven't ever had any issues adjusting them. I've seen more stories of adjusting difficulties with the residential reel mowers than with greens mowers. I'll agree parts for greens mowers are pricy, but have again read that the residential mower parts are pricy as well. I haven't ever owned a residential reel mower, but don't really agree that a greens mower shouldn't be the first reel purchase.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

cwrx82 said:


> I'll agree parts for greens mowers are pricy, but have again read that the residential mower parts are pricy as well.


Yeah, parts for homeowner reels aren't really any cheaper. A new OEM reel and bedknife for the 20" California Trimmer I had would cost close to the same amount as a new reel and bedknife for the Toro 1600 I currently have. And the Toro reel and bedknife are way better quality. As for any of the other major parts you shouldn't need to replace often they are also expensive. The weakest link on a Tru-cut is the clutch, it's not cheap at all to replace one of those.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Cory said:


> Yeah, parts for homeowner reels aren't really any cheaper. A new OEM reel and bedknife for the 20" California Trimmer I had would cost close to the same amount as a new reel and bedknife for the Toro 1600 I currently have. And the Toro reel and bedknife are way better quality. As for any of the other major parts you shouldn't need to replace often they are also expensive. The weakest link on a Tru-cut is the clutch, it's not cheap at all to replace one of those.


Excellent point! Furthermore, the steel for the reels on a greens mower is so much harder than the softer steel used for homeowner reels. Most golf courses head mechanics will grind your greens mower. However, they will not grind a home owners mower.


----------



## Reelsharpcarolina21 (Apr 14, 2019)

Just throwing out advice as everyone else has. Your residential greens mowers have their place as a starter reel mower and due to their popularity the price has gone up for them online. Greensmowers are a bit heavy I get that. I'm an independent grinder for golf courses and a lot of residential machines such as tru cut, Mclane, cal trimmer, and many others. 
Yes the residential mowers are for the most part easier to operate and until you get the adjusting mastered your gonna hate that part of them and most of them are single point height adjustment which makes your HOC from side to side a bit off. They do cut great also but nothing like a greensmower. I see people mentioned the greens mowers being heavy and hard to maneuver and yes good point. Most of these machine are toro GM 1000 or Jacobsen greensking 522 or bigger. 
They are heavy and yes not as easy to maneuver. Look up a Jacobsen PGM 22 or a tournament cut 22". You'll find some older ones with the T- handle. If you need to see one I have three here. They are lighter, with Honda engines and easier to move around objects in your yard. Cleanup with a fresh grind and tune up in my shop your looking at 4 or 5 hundred. 
Just look at all your options before buying. Like someone on here said better to buy once, cry once.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

To me, your photos fall into the smallish yard category. That doesn't look like 10K square feet, but we also don't have a sense of the actual scale. So I assume you also have a larger front yard.

I have a small front yard with lots of curves to navigate around. So I wanted a nimble, easy-to-steer reel mower that had variable walking speed and an intuitive control. I love the speed control on my Ego mower so I wanted something similar. So a Tru-Cut C27 or a used greens mower were eliminated. The C27 just runs too darn fast while the green mowers are not good at frequent maneuvers. Neither mow very close to obstacles, which means more string-trimming/landscape-blade work.

At the other extreme, my back yard is just a big 10K square. So I also wanted a fairly wide mower that could zoom along and reduce time and effort. This eliminates the homeowner-range Alletts and the manual McClane. Trying to mow 10K square feet with a 17-inch reel in Alabama August would kill me.

Like you, this is my first reel mower. While I don't have any experience with greens mowers, I am very happy with the Swardman I got early this year. The Electra suits my needs perfectly. I can mow right to the edge of my stone edgers, it's very easy to steer around curves slowly, yet it has a 22" width of cut and mows fast as I can walk. I think the Swardsman Edwin and Electra are a compromise between residential mowers and a used greens mower. I think they are better at sub-1" HOC than Tru-Cut or California Trimmer, but you get a brand new mower without spending $16K.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

So an actual reel mower is more forgiving if the lawn isn't perfectly level? I'm going to want to get HOC lower for my zoysia once new sod gets established. But my lawn drops off at a slop by the road and has never been the type of lawn that would be perfectly level. Would a residential reel mower be best?


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

lawn789 said:


> So an actual reel mower is more forgiving if the lawn isn't perfectly level? I'm going to want to get HOC lower for my zoysia once new sod gets established. But my lawn drops off at a slop by the road and has never been the type of lawn that would be perfectly level. Would a residential reel mower be best?


A reel mower with rollers front and back is most forgiving on uneven ground. They also produce the best stripes.

"Lower" is a relative term here.

I took a tip from The Southern Reel Mower on YouTube @thesouthernreelmower , and keep a taller HOC "collar" (1.5") on areas that are hard to reach with my greens mower. I use a Fiskars Max to cut that area. I love the tiered look, and using the Fiskars is fun too. I cut the main lawn at about .6 to .75 inch. But keep in mind, I'm a cool turf guy.

I think your lawn would look amazing cut with a greens mower, Swardman or Allett. But It would probably require cutting more often. A lot of us think it is actually fun to cut the lawn, so doing it more often is not really a downside. But my kids are grown, so I'm not worried about soccer practice etc.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

coolturf said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > So an actual reel mower is more forgiving if the lawn isn't perfectly level? I'm going to want to get HOC lower for my zoysia once new sod gets established. But my lawn drops off at a slop by the road and has never been the type of lawn that would be perfectly level. Would a residential reel mower be best?
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I'll do some research on reel mowers with the rollers. I've got a lot of learning to do it looks like.


----------



## smarchandiv (Aug 22, 2018)

Swardman does a beautiful job. Tifway 419 at 0.5 inches.

Absolutely NO NEED for a greensmower for 1/2 inch tall grass. That's what a golf fairway height is FYI.

A golf green is 2-3 mm. Get a greensmower for a putting green. Otherwise a greensmower is not required and is much less versatile. I can mow at 1/4- 2.5 inches with the Swardman and it takes 15 seconds to adjust the height.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks for the tips. For the average homeowner an Allett or Swardman has caught my attention. For many reasons really. A lot of it being future years of use. If anyone sees this that can chime in have you had any experience buying a 15 year old Toro GM1000 and had any engine trouble? Thats where I start to worry. If I pick up a GM1000 for 1k or so then end up having engine trouble that could be a problem. Id have something I either can't find parts for cause its old, can't find anyone to fix it, or it'd drain my bank account getting it fixed.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

lawn789 said:


> Thanks for the tips. For the average homeowner an Allett or Swardman has caught my attention. For many reasons really. A lot of it being future years of use. If anyone sees this that can chime in have you had any experience buying a 15 year old Toro GM1000 and had any engine trouble? Thats where I start to worry. If I pick up a GM1000 for 1k or so then end up having engine trouble that could be a problem. Id have something I either can't find parts for cause its old, can't find anyone to fix it, or it'd drain my bank account getting it fixed.


My 1600 has the Kawasaki motor on it, it seems to be in pretty good shape considering how old it is. Starts first or second pull every time. But they operate at a relatively low RPM. Not nearly throttled as high as a rotary. The problem with mine is definitely not the motor, it's all the bearings and belts.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Cory said:


> lawn789 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the tips. For the average homeowner an Allett or Swardman has caught my attention. For many reasons really. A lot of it being future years of use. If anyone sees this that can chime in have you had any experience buying a 15 year old Toro GM1000 and had any engine trouble? Thats where I start to worry. If I pick up a GM1000 for 1k or so then end up having engine trouble that could be a problem. Id have something I either can't find parts for cause its old, can't find anyone to fix it, or it'd drain my bank account getting it fixed.
> ...


I think I've read where the kawasaki engines on them were the ones to look for. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

marc said:


> I read about walk behind reel mowers like the true cut 27, the toro greens master, mcclane, john deere, etc. and although I realize each has its pros and cons but can someone help a newbie pick one for my application and first purchase?
> 
> thank you
> Marc


How is the Trucut working out for you?


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

If you went with the tru cut you would want to purchase a front roller from reelrollers. So that's an added extra cost.

I vote for a new swardman 55

Check out ryan knorr for videos on swardman, 
Connor ward and John Ware for videos on Toro
GCI Turf Services for videos on Allett
How To with Doc for videos on Tru cut
Reel Low Bermuda for some videos on John Deere

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uumH4Eknb90&t=513s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16XrVzdlRsQ


----------



## DFW245 (Jul 23, 2021)

Hate to Necro but, when comparing the Allett kensington to the California trimmer, can anyone tell which makes more cuts per M? Or if the Allett is even worth the price difference?


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

smarchandiv said:


> Swardman does a beautiful job. Tifway 419 at 0.5 inches.
> 
> Absolutely NO NEED for a greensmower for 1/2 inch tall grass. That's what a golf fairway height is FYI.
> 
> A golf green is 2-3 mm. Get a greensmower for a putting green. Otherwise a greensmower is not required and is much less versatile. I can mow at 1/4- 2.5 inches with the Swardman and it takes 15 seconds to adjust the height.


We are way beyond needs here. 

I can't get past how disposable the swardsman mowers are. Plastic gears, little belts all sorts of things to break. Too cheesy for me. Sure you can adjust the height in 15 seconds but is your clip rate ideal for that range too?

The reason people use "greensmowers" for their 1/2" tall grass is because a triplex or big fairway mower is really NOT NEEDED. Greens mowers are for people who know and like quality, durability and longevity in equipment.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Greensmowers are also used to cut tee boxes and some models can cut grass over 1".


----------



## orangeokie (Aug 11, 2021)

smarchandiv said:


> Absolutely NO NEED for a greensmower for 1/2 inch tall grass. That's what a golf fairway height is FYI.
> 
> A golf green is 2-3 mm. Get a greensmower for a putting green. Otherwise a greensmower is not required and is much less versatile. I can mow at 1/4- 2.5 inches with the Swardman and it takes 15 seconds to adjust the height.


This seems like practical advice to me, a newbie looking for his first mower.


----------



## orangeokie (Aug 11, 2021)

Reelrollers said:


> Greens mowers are heavy, costly to repair, and difficult to adjust for the average homeowner. Our service shop is only a few hours from Weeks Auction so we have homeowners, landscape companies, and many golf courses bringing us their greens mower. The mowers are incredibly durable, but like anything they have a useful life and you have to be very familiar with them to know if your getting a good deal, after all many of these mowers are being sold at 10% of their original purchase price. As a homeowner or someone new to reel mowing, you're better off buying a residential reel mower to start off and see where your passion/ therapy takes you!


More sage advice I think (at least for me) :lol:


----------



## orangeokie (Aug 11, 2021)

Cory said:


> . . . The weakest link on a Tru-cut is the clutch, it's not cheap at all to replace one of those.


And it is a 27" Tru Cut that I am currently considering purchasing. :?


----------



## orangeokie (Aug 11, 2021)

TheCutShop said:


> Greens mowers are for people who know and like *quality, durability and longevity in equipment.*


That speaks to me.


----------

